# Blue with Red Bars?



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
What is the genetics of this blue with red bars? Is the red bird ash red or ? There is some ash color on the under parts and a bit on the rump area but not in the tail or flights.
Thank you,
JD


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It is some type of bronze causing this.
Looks like TS1 or modena bronze, Also known as toy stencil bronze


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi JD, Bronze toy stencil would be my guess also........ What breed of pigeon are these, they look like some sort of Pouter or Cropper?

regards 
Gordon


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jerryd said:


> View attachment 25284
> Hi,
> What is the genetics of this blue with red bars? Is the red bird ash red or ? There is some ash color on the under parts and a bit on the rump area but not in the tail or flights.
> Thank you,
> JD


*Hi JERRY, The red bird is not an ash red but is in fact a recessive red bird. We know this as it has a solid red tail and the primary flights are red. Ash red birds have ash colored flights and tail ............The blue bird with the red bars is most likely a recessive opal. *GEORGE


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Would recessive opal have more effect on the tail bar?
And yes I agree the other bird is recessive red.


----------



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

They are Bruner Powders. How do you know if the bared birds are "recessive" opal, how are they different from "dominate" opal? I am trying to find some dominate opal birds is why I ask this question.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Jerry, I used to have a few black Brunner Pouters years back. They were a fairly friendly breed as I remember.......


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

this is actualy a verry intresting bronze to work with, it's the same bronze on my feral line, by the way I'm getting cuban and brunner pouters tomorrow. be intrested to see what I'm getting to start with


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

jerryd said:


> They are Bruner Powders. How do you know if the bared birds are "recessive" opal, how are they different from "dominate" opal? I am trying to find some dominate opal birds is why I ask this question.


Jerryd, Noone could possibly tell from a picture if a bird is rec opal or dom opal, They do have some different phenotypes within the two but they both vary extensively and _can_ look alike in some cases. Looking at the tail bar I think we can rule opal out.


----------

